# 1997 guidelines Genitalia/Groin/Buttocks



## ajimenez54 (Jan 12, 2012)

When calculating coding points for 1997 guidelines for the Genitalia/Groin/Buttock.  Do you give a point for each? (Genitalia/Groin/Buttock)  Or do you assign only one point for any of the three being reviewed?  Or must all three be reviewed to recieved a coding point?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 17, 2012)

*Where do you see this?*

Please be more specific.

Where do you see this on the 1997 guidelines?  I do not see this terminology (Genitalia/Groin/Buttocks) anywhere in the bullet points for the 1997 General Multi-System Examination.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tefranklin57 (Jan 23, 2012)

I also use the 1997 guidelines and for SKIN examination, I was always told that genitalia groin buttocks count as one element,


----------

